

Vote For Top-100 Science Fiction, Fantasy Titles - rblion
http://www.npr.org/2011/08/02/138894873/vote-for-top-100-science-fiction-fantasy-titles?ps=cprs

======
shawnee_
Really surprised that nothing by Michael Crichton is on that list.

Semi-related: I am somewhat annoyed by the tendency to categorize SciFi with
Fantasy. They are completely different genres. SciFi I love because it is
usually at least a little bit be plausible. Wizards and goblins, though, not
so much.

------
apress
Glad they are running the poll. But the set up where you have to choose 10
books out of 100 and there is long, long scrolling list seems biased in favor
of the folks at the top of the alphabetically-ordered list.

